# Where can I get the CPI data going back years?



## Brendan Burgess (28 Jan 2014)

I find the CSO website very, very frustrating. 

I can find inflation data going back to 2007 only.

I want to find out how much €100k in Jan 1994 is worth today. 

So I want a simple index figure for Jan 1994 and another one for today. 

But I can't find it. 

Does anyone know where it is?


----------



## Sunny (28 Jan 2014)

Hi Brendan,

Is this any good to you?

[broken link removed]


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Jan 2014)

HI Sunny

That's great th anks.

It's a bit complex, but I was able to figure it out eventually.

Brendan


----------

